# Proftpd on Nonstandard Port

## mcouette

Hello, I have a problem, my proftpd work in port 22, and I want that it work on port 21  .... 

My file proftpd.com is so correct, what is the problem.

Thank you verry much

----------

## ShadowCat8

Well, 

You are definitely correct that it shouldn't be running the basic FTP service on port 22:

 *The file /etc/services wrote:*   

> ... snip ...
> 
> ftp-data        20/tcp                          # File Transfer [Default Data]
> 
> ftp-data        20/udp
> ...

 

Now, just to make sure we are all on the same page here, you are just using 'ftp' from the command line to test this, right?  

I only ask because if my memory serves me correctly, part of what openssh sets up for the server will handle 'sftp' connections as well.  So, if you set your proftpd.conf file up with any kind of "use SSH" (e.g. 'Use encryption' or 'secure transfer' or something like that.  I haven't had to play with proftpd in quite some time, so I am trying to remember what the layout of the proftpd.conf file is.) configuration, then I think it should go to port 22, but other than that, it *should* be using ports 21 and 20.

HTH.  Let us know.

----------

